# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Setembro 2013



## CptRena (1 Set 2013 às 03:27)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Serrano (1 Set 2013 às 11:30)

21.2ºC no Sarzedo, após uma mínima de 13.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2013 às 15:26)

Boas ,por aqui o inicio do mês começa....como acabou o agosto  ...já chega  de bater no ceguinho ,céu limpo e lá fora o gajo já chateia  ,com 33.4ºC até queima .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2013 às 17:54)

Boas ,lá fora ainda torra ,com 34.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2013 às 18:41)

Boas,nada se mexe e o  ainda queima ,com 32.9ºC .

Dados de hoje 20.4ºC / 34.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2013 às 20:40)

Boas,fresco ,só no meu jardim que levou agora uma boa rega,fora dali...o ar ainda ,com 26.2ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2013 às 21:15)

Albimeteo, a partir de quinta vamos começar a ter tempo mais fresco e instabilidade, ou seja virão as primeiras chuvas. Os modelos assim começam a modelar... Espera-se descidas de temperaturas na ordem de 8 graus ou mais.... Este tempo quente e seco esta a findar... 
Por Lamego dia de sol e temperatura máxima de 30
Mínima de 16
Atual - 24


----------



## panda (1 Set 2013 às 22:14)

Temperatura actual *24.4ºC*

Dados de hoje *18.1ºC* / *31.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2013 às 22:46)

Boas,continua tudo calmo e nada se mexe ,com 25.0ºC...está para durar mais uma noite .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Set 2013 às 22:50)

joselamego disse:


> Albimeteo, a partir de quinta vamos começar a ter tempo mais fresco e instabilidade, ou seja virão as primeiras chuvas. Os modelos assim começam a modelar... Espera-se descidas de temperaturas na ordem de 8 graus ou mais.... Este tempo quente e seco esta a findar...
> Por Lamego dia de sol e temperatura máxima de 30
> Mínima de 16
> Atual - 24



Eu sei ,mas até lá,ainda são mais 3 dias de sufoco ,quanto ao fim do tempo ,não fiar .


----------



## panda (1 Set 2013 às 22:59)

Começou a fazer um ventinho e a temperatura subiu logo *27.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2013 às 10:35)

Bom dia .

Mais uma noite a ficar acima dos 20.0ºC...some e segue ,este tempo é uma carraça ,nunca mais nos larga,lá fora já se vai preparando mais um dia de ,com 27.2ºC e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2013 às 11:41)

Já vai nos 29.9ºC...chatice .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2013 às 14:27)

Boas,vai ficando ,com 33.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (2 Set 2013 às 15:58)

Temperatura actual *34.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2013 às 17:10)

Tarde ,com 35.0ºC .


----------



## Norther (2 Set 2013 às 17:37)

registo 34.0ºC com vento fraco de SE e ceu limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2013 às 19:34)

Boas ,tarde mesmo ,ainda com 31.8ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 21.1ºC / 35.7ºC .


----------



## panda (2 Set 2013 às 19:35)

Temperatura actual *29.3ºC*

Dados de hoje *17.9ºC* / *34.8ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (2 Set 2013 às 21:22)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, e quente com vento fraco a moderado pela madrugada e manha. 

temperaturas: 

19.1ºC minima
35.2ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 25.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Set 2013 às 21:33)

Boas,ambiente ainda morno com vento de NE já rolar e a fazer subir a temperatura,com 26.2ºC e já foi mais baixa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2013 às 11:31)

Bom dia .

Esta noite foi bem quente ,lá fora o ambiente vai ficando ,o sol já queima bem ,com 30.6ºC...vai bem lançada.


----------



## invent (3 Set 2013 às 13:09)

Nem parece que o tempo vai mudar, por estes lados estão 34ºC sem vento e com céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2013 às 14:12)

Boas ,mais um dia a carregar forte e feio com ar quente ,com 34.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (3 Set 2013 às 14:45)

Temperatura a subir no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 30ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (3 Set 2013 às 14:46)

Por Tomar e até ao momento

37.4 °C (13:09 UTC)	
12.0 °C (05:22 UTC)


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2013 às 16:27)

Boas,por aqui está entrar na hora perigosa ,com 36.1ºC...até faz faltar o ar ,agora que fui obigado ir há rua ,mas cheguei inteiro ,sem nada derretido .


----------



## panda (3 Set 2013 às 18:43)

Temperatura actual *33ºC*

Dados de hoje *18.7ºC* / *35.7ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2013 às 21:19)

Boas,ambiente ainda ,com 27.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 22.2ºC / 36.7ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Set 2013 às 21:27)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo com algum vento durante a tarde. 

temperaturas: 

17.8ºC minima
34.6ºC máxima

atualmente o céu esta limpo sem vento e sigo com uns agradáveis 25.6ºC


----------



## Z13 (3 Set 2013 às 21:59)

Noite tranquila... *24ºC*

Extremos do dia: *11,6ºC  33,7ºC*


----------



## panda (3 Set 2013 às 22:28)

Temperatura nos *24.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Set 2013 às 22:58)

Boas,está visto que vai ser mais uma noite ,com 27.1ºC...em casa só de AC .


----------



## Norther (4 Set 2013 às 01:26)

neste momento registo uma temperatura de 21.5ºC
 vento fraco de SW 
22% HR
 1020 hpa


----------



## Serrano (4 Set 2013 às 11:17)

25.1ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de 17.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2013 às 12:51)

Bom dia .

Mais uma noite que a temperatura ficou acima dos 20.0ºC ..haja paciência ,que já está acabar ,lá fora o ambiente pouco bravo hoje, por enquanto,com 30.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2013 às 14:49)

Boas,com entrada de nuvens altas o ambiente ficou abafado e ,com 32.9ºC e vento fraco,seco e quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2013 às 18:22)

Boas,tarde de muitas nuvens e ambiente ,ainda muitas nuvens ,mas parece não ter vontade de fazer chichi ,vão fazendo alguma sombra ,com 32.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.5ºC / 34.5ºC .


----------



## panda (4 Set 2013 às 18:39)

Tempo abafado com algumas nuvens e vento nulo 

Temperatura actual *31.3ºC* 

Dados de hoje *19ºC* / *33.8ºC*


----------



## Norther (4 Set 2013 às 19:21)

Boas tardes 
temperatura nos 29.4ºC
vento nulo com algumas nuvens


----------



## panda (4 Set 2013 às 20:03)

Temperatura actual *28.9ºC*
Céu parcialmente nublado
1009hpa
20%hr


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2013 às 20:34)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, tornando-se nublado por algumas nuvens altas ao longo da tarde. 
não houve vento hoje...

temperaturas: 

16.9ºC minima
33.1ºC máxima

atualmente: céu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 26.0ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Set 2013 às 20:58)

Vão caindo relâmpagos sobre o sul do Caramulo, ainda sem chuva e com vento fraco. Estão 26.4ºc


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2013 às 21:17)

Boas,por aqui,ambiente na rua  e abafado,o ar sente-se pesado lá fora,será que vêm por ai alguma ,com 26.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2013 às 21:48)

notei agora que esta a trovejar bastante, graças a um corte do sinal de tv, troveja bem para os lados de Arganil, r realmente nota-se bastante atividade para os lados do caramulo... sigo com uns abafados 25.2ºC e por enquanto sem chuva...


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2013 às 22:13)

deve haver festa grossa para os lados de Tondela, ela passou por santa comba de raspão e parece dirigir-se para lá... sigo com bons estouros e excelentes raios, mas não choveu com raios destes que tocam o chão espero que não se desenvolva incêndios...


----------



## panda (4 Set 2013 às 22:18)

Temperatura actual *26ºC*
P 1010hpa
Vento nulo
Céu nublado


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Set 2013 às 22:23)

Trovoada muito forte agora, já localizada na minha zona! Choveu fraco à pouco.


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Set 2013 às 22:30)

e pronto, por aqui acabou-se já se vêem as estrelas... agora tudo calmo, sem vento e com céu nublado a temperatura quase não se mexeu, sigo com 24.9ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Set 2013 às 22:33)

A trovoada acalmou, mas abateu-se uma forte chuvada com pepitas de granizo, que desceu a temperatura de 24ºc, para 23,2ºc.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Set 2013 às 22:36)

Corte de eletricidade com um valente estoiro.


----------



## Paulo H (4 Set 2013 às 22:43)

Está a pingar aqui!! :-)


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Set 2013 às 22:46)

Nova célula em aproximação, são já visíveis raios na serra de novo. Pena o radar não estar a ser atualizado! Temos festa para toda a noite!


----------



## Nickname (4 Set 2013 às 23:15)

Por aqui nem chuva nem trovoada até agora.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Set 2013 às 23:23)

Boas,muitas nuvens e abafado com vento fraco,já vi alguns clarões a W,com 26.2ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Set 2013 às 23:37)

Não consegui tirar nenhuma fotografia, foi tudo uma lástima. Entretanto continuo a ver clarões por trás da serra do Caramulo, parece que as células já não querem mais nada com Tondela.


----------



## Norther (4 Set 2013 às 23:56)

23.7ºC e trovoada a NW da Cova da Beira, a ver se passa por ca, ja se ouve bem


----------



## panda (4 Set 2013 às 23:59)

Já se chegaram os trovões aqui pela zona

Temperatura *25.1ºC* 

P 1010hpa

Vento fraco


----------



## cm3pt (5 Set 2013 às 00:02)

Boas noites. Aqui em Vila Real ha pouco uma luz forte a norte, de resto nada.


----------



## dahon (5 Set 2013 às 00:20)

Começa-se a ver bastantes relâmpagos a SE de Viseu, mas mal se ouve o trovão.


----------



## pedro303 (5 Set 2013 às 00:21)

Boas, aqui por viseu já se ouve ao longe...


----------



## cm3pt (5 Set 2013 às 00:22)

Ah agora mais relampagos e falhas de electricidade mas n se ouve som


----------



## I_Pereira (5 Set 2013 às 00:34)

Apanhei com ela em cheio  A sair do banho, volto a apanhar um banho na rua  Foi a célula que passou por Arganil e foi descarregando até Tondela.
Está a formar-se uma célula jeitosa a sul e parece vir nesta direcção.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2013 às 00:37)

Mais raios a nordeste daqui, com um som ainda ligeiro!


----------



## Black_Heart (5 Set 2013 às 00:38)

Por aqui acabou de cair um "pequeno dilúvio" acompanhado por forte trovoada. Foram 5 minutos bem fortes de chuva. Embora já tenha acalmado, continua a ver-se e ouvir os relâmpagos/trovões.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2013 às 00:43)

Radar com intensidade da precipitação:

http://www.rain-alarm.com/

Quando abrir o site, seleccione No em Automatic Location e, na página que se abre a seguir, digite o nome de um local (dentro de Portugal Continental) para o qual será direccionado depois de teclar em Ok. Na página que se abrir de seguida, tecle em Ok para fechar o lado esquerdo da página e agora é só navegar. No Menu, que se encontra na parte superior do lado direito da página, pode aprimorar o tipo de visualização (por exemplo, deslocando o Animation rate para a esquerda e Animation interval para a direita, podem observar a variação da intensidade da precipitação e distribuição geográfica nas últimas duas horas, em intervalos de 10 em 10 minutos.).

Para acompanhar a localização das descargas eléctricas atmosféricas:

ImapWeather


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2013 às 00:53)

Vento fraco com 20.9ºc.


----------



## invent (5 Set 2013 às 00:57)

Trovoada a ganhar alguma intensidade por estes lados.


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2013 às 01:05)

Boas,
aqui por Lamego caiu um bom pé de água e acompanhado com vento e trovoada
agora não chove mas está imenso vento


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2013 às 01:07)

Chuva forte e relâmpagos de momento.


----------



## Norther (5 Set 2013 às 01:22)

Por aqui caíram meia duzia de pingos  a temperatura subiu vai nos 24.8ºC

consegui isto


----------



## Black_Heart (5 Set 2013 às 01:32)

Norther disse:


> Por aqui caíram meia duzia de pingos  a temperatura subiu vai nos 24.8ºC
> 
> consegui isto



Aí não choveu bem?? 
Excelentes registos


----------



## Norther (5 Set 2013 às 01:37)

Por aqui nem a terra molhada cheira, uns pingos que se esfumaram logo  por acaso via uma bela cortina de chuva para esses lados e na foto nota-se.

Tirei mais fotos mas não tinha a máquina bem focada 

22.8ºC agora 
28%HR
vento fraco de S
1015hpa


----------



## Norther (5 Set 2013 às 01:38)




----------



## Black_Heart (5 Set 2013 às 01:51)

Norther disse:


> Por aqui nem a terra molhada cheira, uns pingos que se esfumaram logo  por acaso via uma bela cortina de chuva para esses lados e na foto nota-se.
> 
> Tirei mais fotos mas não tinha a máquina bem focada
> 
> ...



Por uma questão de tão poucos Km, uma diferença tão grande. Parece que a trovoada iniciou um incêndio na encosta da Serra da Estrela (Unhais da Serra)


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2013 às 01:55)

Norther disse:


>



Eu bem tentei fotografar os raios, mas não tenho técnica. 

Entretanto a eletricidade vai e vem e os relâmpagos estão essencialmente a sul da serra do Caramulo. Vento fraco com 18.8ºc.


----------



## Norther (5 Set 2013 às 01:57)

por aqui ja me cheirou a fumo, e agora parece que vem mais trovoada a caminho, mais clarões sobre a Serra, adorava era que chovesse para não haver incêndios


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2013 às 02:47)

Trovoada forte, vento fraco, chuva fraca a moderada com 17.9ºc


----------



## dahon (5 Set 2013 às 02:47)

Nos últimos minutos vejo relâmpagos de todos os quadrantes. (In)felizmente ainda não passou nenhuma célula mesmo por cima. Contudo o espectáculo tem sido muito bonito de se ver. De referir que a velocidade do vento aumentou muito na ultima meia hora.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2013 às 02:54)

O radar do ipma voltou


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2013 às 02:56)

Células muito potentes sobre o distrito de castelo branco.


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2013 às 02:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O radar do ipma voltou



nao sei por quanto tempo, já está a quase 1h sem actualizar


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2013 às 03:03)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Células muito potentes sobre o distrito de castelo branco.



Sim, foram as que se formaram a Norte daqui, preparem se pessoal de Castelo Branco e arredores.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2013 às 03:06)

david 6 disse:


> nao sei por quanto tempo, já está a quase 1h sem actualizar



Pois reparei já nisso


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2013 às 03:19)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois reparei já nisso



o radar já está de volta


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2013 às 03:25)

Último raio a 3,06km, direção sudeste.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2013 às 03:43)

Trovoada em aproximação, encontra-se a cerca de 2km, com chuva fraca, vento  moderado e 18.7ºc.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2013 às 04:40)

Não devia o IPMA, ter lançado pelo menos um alerta amarelo para esta animação toda?


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2013 às 05:24)

Vento forte, já com pouca trovoada, chuva fraca e 17.4ºc.


----------



## Nickname (5 Set 2013 às 07:04)

Acordei agora e que bela rega que esta noite providenciou, 11 mm das 0 ás 7 horas segundo o ipma.
Está ainda a chover com bastante intensidade e tenho os terrenos em frente à minha casa já com poças de água consideráveis. Esta zona bem precisava para  acabar com os incêdios


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2013 às 09:03)

Por aqui a noite foi muito quente, bastante ventosa e com intenso cheiro a queimado, mas de madrugada a chuva, acompanhada de alguma trovoada, acabou por repor a normalidade. Por agora céu muito nublado e 16,5ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Set 2013 às 09:21)

Norther disse:


> Por aqui caíram meia duzia de pingos  a temperatura subiu vai nos 24.8ºC
> 
> consegui isto
> 
> ...



Muito bom!


----------



## Z13 (5 Set 2013 às 10:19)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui a noite foi muito quente, bastante ventosa e com intenso cheiro a queimado, mas de madrugada a chuva, acompanhada de alguma trovoada, acabou por repor a normalidade. Por agora céu muito nublado e 16,5ºC.



De facto!

Também acordei perto das 4h00 com um intenso cheiro a incêndio, que me levou a espreitar para os 4 quadrantes da casa...

Não vi sinais de fogo, apenas algum aparato eléctrico ao longe. De manhã, a trovoada ouviu-se com mais intensidade e caiu alguma chuva que não despertou o meu pluviómetro... 

Por agora, parece que a trovoada vai passando a nordeste da cidade e estão 17,2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (5 Set 2013 às 11:21)

21.5ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma noite de trovoada em que a temperatura desceu até aos 14ºC.


----------



## panda (5 Set 2013 às 11:42)

Esta noite foi de bastante trovoada começou  as 24h e depois por volta das 3 da manha o k fez disparar alarmes e faltar a luz das ruas.

 acumulada *5.0mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2013 às 11:44)

Bom dia .

Esta noite...o fórum esteve animado ,por aqui...tudo ao largo ,muitos relâmpagos pela direita e pela esquerda toda a noite,tantas nuvens que passaram,só deu direito alguns pingos que só veio sujar o carro ,céu limpo e muita bruma,e já com direito algum fresco pela manhã ,com 26.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2013 às 12:34)

Boas,o sol muito quente...como se costuma dizer,parece ser sol de trovoada,vamos ver se bate certo ,com 27.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## CSOF (5 Set 2013 às 12:58)

Bom dia, por aqui noite de muita trovoada, acumulou 16,4 mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2013 às 14:10)

Boas,as nuvens já vão aparecendo e crescendo ao largo ,com 28.6ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2013 às 15:23)

Boas,pela zona poucas nuvens e um sol muito quente ,com 29.5ºC e algum vento de SW.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Set 2013 às 16:03)

Boas, uma noite de tempestade em que tive alguma dificuldade em dormir com a intensidade e frequencia da trovoada 

*Temp. 29.7ºC
HR 39%
Pressão 1012 hPa
Vento 1.4 km/h de W
Precipitação 12.7 mm*


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2013 às 17:21)

A festa viajou quase toda para Espanha, e continua a viajar. Desta forma já não há mais chuva ou trovoada por aqui
Ainda assim são visíveis alguns fractus a norte.


----------



## panda (5 Set 2013 às 17:39)

Céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco
Hoje de tarde ainda choveu um pouco e ouviram-se alguns trovões 
 acumulada *5.0mm* 
Temperatura actual *27ºC*
Dados de hoje *16.6ºC* / *28.7ºC*
P*1008hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2013 às 18:19)

Boas,tarde quentinha ,por aqui têm brilhado o sol toda a tarde,nuvens só ao largo,a sul tenho esperança que chegue aqui alguma coisa mais tarde,com 29.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.8ºC / 30.4ºC.


----------



## Norther (5 Set 2013 às 18:30)

boas tardes
temperatura 25.3ºC
vento fraco de SE
1014hpa
24%HR


----------



## Geiras (5 Set 2013 às 18:41)

Brutais estas fotografias da trovoada de ontem!

http://p3.publico.pt/actualidade/sociedade/9215/trovoadas-vistas-partir-da-primeira-fila


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2013 às 19:42)

Boas,enquanto tive na rega do quintal,a norte da cidade muita trovoada e muito escuro e ar fresco de NNE,que bem que sabe ...já há semanas que é que coisa que por aqui têm faltado...e muito ,com 24.3ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Set 2013 às 20:27)

boas

por aqui, depois de uma madrugada espetacular, o dia até foi calmo, com o ceu geralmente pouco nublado, com algumas células para a serra da estrela. nao houve vento. 

a temperatura baixou ligeiramente: 

16.9ºC minima
29.4ºC máxima

atualmente o ceu esta nublado, sem vento e sigo com 23.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Set 2013 às 21:22)

Boas,por aqui o ar meio fresco já vai dando para arejar a casa ....finalmente uma noite diferente ,com 22.9ºC e alguma brisa,as nuvens sumiram-se .


----------



## panda (5 Set 2013 às 22:06)

Por causa da trovoada na minha zona não há luz nas ruas 

Temperatura actual *20.6ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Set 2013 às 22:17)

O radar do IPMA pifou de novo, já não atualiza há uma hora. Entretanto todos os raios das trovoadas de ontem e da madrugada de hoje, não foram registadas na página das descargas elétricas do ipma, só há raios documentados a partir das 16h

Mas acho que eles acionaram o radar de Lisboa, a meteorologista Ilda Novo na apresentação das previsões na RTP disse que o radar de Lisboa estava ativo e que podia ter um maior erro de deteção de precipitação na zona norte, onde ocorreu maior parte da atividade elétrica.


----------



## Norther (5 Set 2013 às 23:42)

boas noites
temperatura nos 18.0ºC
vento nulo
56% HR
1017hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2013 às 15:20)

Boas tardes.

Esta noite já tive uma mínima de jeito ,já dei jeito para arrefecer a casa por dentro e por fora ,o dia nasceu de céu limpo,chegou a tarde e as nuvens...vão crescendo em volta ,com sol quente  e com 30.8ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Set 2013 às 16:54)

Boas pessoal.
Pela Covilhã, e segundo vi pela webcam ainda caiu uma boa rega, e a temperatura desceu bem, chegou aos 17.5ºc, enquanto pelas Penhas da Saúde desceu até aos 13.4ºc. No total caíram 4mm em cada local.
cumprimentos.


----------



## panda (6 Set 2013 às 16:55)

Céu nublado a pouco esteve a chover 

Temperatura *23.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2013 às 17:31)

Boas,por aqui o céu vai ficando muito nublado e escuro a NWN ,será que é hoje,vou ter rega ,vamos esperar,com 28.3ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2013 às 18:51)

Céu bastante nublado com altos-cúmulos e a norte por cumulus congestus ou mesmo cumulonimbus. Vento fraco e 26.3ºc. 

Gostava de ver mais animação hoje, mas vejo tudo em cima da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2013 às 19:11)

Boas,acho que ainda não foi desta,sempre na direção errada ,muito nublado e já corre algum fresco ,com 24.5ºC.


Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 31.2ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2013 às 20:04)

Célula isolada com bastante potencial para a queda de granizo.
A zona de Gouveia está debaixo de muita chuva e trovoada.

Imagem Radar da intensidade de precipitação


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2013 às 20:32)

Aqui a nordeste é possível observar cumulonimbos com grande desenvolvimento vertical da célula do distrito da Guarda. Estão a gerar raios enormes.  
Pena esta festa não engordar um pouco mais para Oeste e atingir Tondela


----------



## supercell (6 Set 2013 às 20:33)

Bem visíveis os flashes no interior...


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Set 2013 às 21:44)

Já não é desta que há outra vez trovoada, penso que a célula da Guarda está em deslocação para Espanha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Set 2013 às 22:02)

Boas,tudo calmo com vento fraco,noite agradável ,com 21.5ºC.


----------



## panda (6 Set 2013 às 22:26)

Temperatura actual *20.9ºC*

Dados de hoje *15ºC* / *28.5ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Set 2013 às 22:36)

Boas, estou do gouveia cheguei aqui por volta das 19h ja debaixo de uma forte trovoada, so agora consegui rede pois...


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Set 2013 às 22:39)

Não havia rede, trovejou até por volta das 21h. Choveu. Actualmente esta tudo calmo céu nublado sem vento e com uns 18.C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2013 às 15:29)

Boas tardes.

Hoje já chegou a trovoada ,depois de uma manhã de céu limpo,a norte da cidade já há muito tempo que faz trovoada,no horizonte hoje muitas nuvens a crescer em volta ,com sol  e algum vento,com 29.6ºC.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Set 2013 às 15:32)

Pequena e pouco duradoura amostra de trovoada em Viseu.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2013 às 15:39)

Muitas células com muita trovoada e chuva pelo interior norte e Centro.

Imagem Radar da intensidade de precipitação






Locais onde existe actividade elétrica


----------



## dahon (7 Set 2013 às 15:40)

À pouco mais de 15 minutos uma célula pulsante formou-se a norte da cidade de Viseu produzindo entre 5 a 6 descargas próximas da minha casa, aconteceu tudo muito de repente, desde que ouvi o primeiro trovão(que valeu um grande susto pois não estava á espera), não durou mais que 10 minutos e apenas caíram algumas pingas enormes.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Set 2013 às 15:45)

dahon disse:


> À pouco mais de 15 minutos uma célula pulsante formou-se a norte da cidade de Viseu produzindo entre 5 a 6 descargas próximas da minha casa, aconteceu tudo muito de repente, desde que ouvi o primeiro trovão(que valeu um grande susto pois não estava á espera), não durou mais que 10 minutos e apenas caíram algumas pingas enormes.



Cá em baixo não ouvi nada, e o sol ainda não faltou.


----------



## NBiscaia (7 Set 2013 às 15:49)

Grande trovoada por volta das 14.00 em Sameiro/Manteigas enormes descargas eletricas mesmo por cima da povoacão parecia uma secão de artilharia, precipitacão forte com granizo à mistura agora Sol e uns agradaveis 24°c...


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Set 2013 às 16:02)

Boas por gouveia ja se ouviu trovoada, mas estava para a serra a tal se calhar de manteigas...


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Set 2013 às 16:04)

Actualmente o cdu esta nublado vento fraco e devem estar uns 28.C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2013 às 16:24)

Pinga e faz sol ,não é coisa para durar ,com 25.8ºC...pelo menos já está mais fresco .


----------



## Paulo H (7 Set 2013 às 16:26)

Aqui na zona industrial já chove bem agora. Mas esteve 5min para molhar o chão!


----------



## panda (7 Set 2013 às 16:30)

Céu nublado
Temperatura *24.6ºC*


----------



## Albifriorento (7 Set 2013 às 16:51)

Boas.

Venho agora da rua, e presenciei um fenómeno estranho aqui em Cb. Vinha ao pé da estação da CP quando se dá uma descarga eléctrica, o vento passou a moderado, como a zona está em obras de requalificação, com muita poeira á mistura, o engraçado é que á medida que fui avançando paralelamente á linha, o vento literalmente inverteu 180º, quando me dava de frente passou a dar-me de trás. Todo o fenómeno não durou mais de 3m, e penso que o vento crusado tenha em parte sido causado pelos edifícios de 9 andares da zona, mas não deixou de ser surpreendente.


----------



## NBiscaia (7 Set 2013 às 17:05)

A temp subiu pros 27,5°, vêm se cumulos com desenvolvimento vertical a Oeste, e já se houve de novo o rugir dos trovões.


----------



## Norther (7 Set 2013 às 17:11)

Boas tardes 
temperatura 24.1ºC
vento fraco 9.4km/h de NW
21% HR
1013hpa

temos uma célula a sul e outra sobre a Covilhã, veremos se nos vai trazer alguma trovoada nas próximas horas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2013 às 17:13)

Boas,por aqui não passou só de uns pingos ,as nuvens maiores já abalaram ,já tudo normal com sol e vento muito fraco,com 27.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2013 às 17:19)

Boa tarde. O céu está limpo aqui, o vento é fraco e a noite foi bastante fresca com 14.2ºc.  Para já e também para mais tarde duvido que o tempo se torne mais animado com alguma micro célula a rondar a minha zona. Que chatice durou só a madrugada de quinta feira e acabou. Quem teve sorte foram as pessoas dos distritos da Guarda e Castelo Branco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2013 às 17:41)

Esta estação de Campia não deve estar muito bem, então não há nenhuma célula a rondar Tondela, e ainda assim está trovejar?

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?utm_source=fb1&utm_medium=fb2&utm_campaign=api&cm_ven=Facebook&cm_cat=Places&cm_ite=Current&query=40.57810228%2C-8.084540227


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2013 às 18:10)

Como não há estações por perto que reportem o tempo actual (como por exemplo um aeroporto), a condição actual que mostra era a prevista pelo WU para esta hora. Não é da estação, é ignorar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Set 2013 às 20:03)

Boas,final de tarde agradável com ambiente saudável,céu limpo e boa brisa...que bem que sabe ,com 22.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.4ºC / 29.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Set 2013 às 20:48)

Boas, estão *17.8ºC *


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Set 2013 às 22:51)

Bastante fresco já, estão 15,8ºc. céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (7 Set 2013 às 23:17)

Temperatura nos *17.6ºC* 

Dados de hoje *16.6ºC* / *28.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2013 às 12:20)

Bom dia .

Esta noite a temperatura,já desceu alguma coisa de jeito ,desceu até aos 11.2ºC  ,céu limpo e uma temperatura suave,com 24.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2013 às 14:08)

Boas,tudo calmo ...nuvens não há vista ,com 27.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2013 às 15:42)

Boas,tarde com sol quente ,nada se mexe ,com 29.1ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Set 2013 às 17:40)

Céu pouco nublado com alguns cirros, vento fraco. Esta madrugada ocorreu a mínima mais baixa deste Verão na zona, através de uns frescos 9.8ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2013 às 17:46)

Boas,já com algum vento de SW,com 28.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.2ºC / 30.0ºC.


----------



## panda (8 Set 2013 às 19:14)

Temperatura actual *24.2ºC*

Dados de hoje *12ºC* / *28.3ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Set 2013 às 20:45)

boas

de volta a santa comba, em Gouveia o dia foi de céu limpo, com pouco vento, a manha foi fresquinha, nao sei os valores da temperatura mas devem ter estado abaixo dos 10ºC. 

atualmente por santa comba o céu esta limpo, não ha vento  e sigo com 18.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Set 2013 às 21:16)

Uma boa noite com 21.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2013 às 14:54)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui continua tudo igual...seco e ,estou a ver que ainda vou papar com o resto da semana com temperaturas acima dos 30.0ºC...já enjoa ,nunca mais chega o tempo saudável ,com 30.2ºC e sol quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2013 às 18:10)

Boas ,tarde quente e ainda continua ,sem vento e com 30.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.7ºC / 31.9ºC.


----------



## panda (9 Set 2013 às 18:25)

Temperatura actual *28.6ºC*

Dados de hoje *13.7ºC* / *30.9ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2013 às 19:39)

Boas,o vento de WNW já chegou...que dizer que o ar já vai refrescando alguma coisa ,com 26.5ºC...vai embalada .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Set 2013 às 21:28)

Boas,boa brisa a correr ,com 23.0ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Set 2013 às 22:03)

boas

por aqui mais um dia de sol com pouca coisa a acrescentar apesar da manha ter sido fresca. 

temperaturas: 

10.9ºC Minima
28.0ºC máxima

atualmente esta tudo calmo, céu limpo sem vento e sigo com 18.4ºC


----------



## Norther (9 Set 2013 às 23:04)

boas noites 
temperatura 18.5ºC
vento fraco 0.7km/h de SE
26% HR
1018hpa


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Set 2013 às 02:29)

Boa noite! Estão 15ºc de momento, vento nulo. Foi um dia de céu geralmente limpo, com alguns cirros. A madrugada passada foi de novo muito fresca com 9.9ºc.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2013 às 11:30)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia seco e a temperatura máxima a passar dos 30.0ºC ...nunca mais têm fim ,lá fora o sol já queima...anda baixo ,com 27.2ºC e vento fraco de ESE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2013 às 12:44)

Vai aquecendo ,com 29.7ºC .


----------



## Mjhb (10 Set 2013 às 13:09)

Por Viseu, o dia está a ser marcado por altocumulus e altostratus, com vento fraco.

Tempo de trovoada!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2013 às 14:02)

Boas,não falha ,vento muito fraco e hoje algumas nuvens a NWN,com 31.9ºC...vai lançada .


----------



## Z13 (10 Set 2013 às 14:53)

Boa tarde,

por Bragança o verão teima em ficar! *28,2ºC*

A mínima foi de 13,2ºC


----------



## Mjhb (10 Set 2013 às 15:25)

O céu continua dominado por altocumulus, cumulus e altostratus, com um aspeto mesmo de manhã de trovoada.

A temperatura ronda os 27ºC.


----------



## Serrano (10 Set 2013 às 15:51)

25.8ºC no Sarzedo, com algumas nuvens no horizonte.


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2013 às 15:52)

26,7ºC e céu nublado por uma célula que tem evoluído a norte da cidade e até já originou algumas descargas eléctricas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2013 às 19:57)

Boas,ainda é só ar  lá fora ,com 27.0ºC .

Dados de hoje 18.7ºC / 33.1ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (10 Set 2013 às 20:05)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente limpo, temporariamente nublado durante a tarde. 
praticamente no houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

12.7ºC minima
29.9ºC máxima

atualmente o céu esta pouco nublado, sem vento e sigo com 23.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Set 2013 às 21:37)

Por aqui o ambiente ainda meio morno,com 24.5ºC.


----------



## panda (10 Set 2013 às 22:11)

Temperatura actual *23ºC*

Dados de hoje *15.9ºC* / *31.4ºC*


----------



## Serrano (11 Set 2013 às 11:30)

20ºC no Sarzedo, após uma mínima de 14ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2013 às 12:28)

Bom dia .

Esta madrugada e manhã...o vento de NE,soprou com alguma intensidade  e continua,mas menos,pela manhã alguma sensação de fresco,agora só há sombra ,o sol continua quente e tudo seco ,com 27.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2013 às 14:25)

Boas,algumas nuvens no horizonte a nascer ,com 29.5ºC e algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2013 às 15:58)

Boas,nuvens ao largo e ambiente mais quente,com 30.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2013 às 17:15)

Boas,por aqui a corrente é sempre igual...é só ar quente ,com 31.6ºC e já vento fraco,algumas nuvens.


----------



## panda (11 Set 2013 às 18:30)

O dia foi marcado por vento e céu limpo

Temperatura actual *26.6ºC*

Dados de hoje *16.6ºC* / *27.9ºC*


----------



## Norther (11 Set 2013 às 19:16)

boas tardes
temperatura 25.9ºC
vento fraco de S 3.6 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Set 2013 às 20:43)

Boas,tudo calmo e ambiente ainda morno,com 26.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.2ºC / 31.7ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Set 2013 às 22:26)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com algumas nuvens da parte da tarde. o vento soprou moderado durante  a madrugada e a manha, enfraquecendo á tarde. 

temperaturas: 

17.1ºC de minima
30.5ºC máxima

atualmente o céu esta limpo, vento fraco a moderado e sigo com 23.6ºC


----------



## Z13 (12 Set 2013 às 10:18)

Manhã fresquinha por Bragança, com uma mínima de *6,8ºC*.

Neste momento, com o céu limpo, o sol eleva a temperatura para os *15,6ºC*


----------



## Z13 (12 Set 2013 às 10:25)

Aqui ao lado, na Puebla de Sanábria, como de costume as mínimas são bem mais agressivas!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Serrano (12 Set 2013 às 12:06)

22ºC no Sarzedo, após uma mínima de 12.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2013 às 14:37)

Boas tardes .

Mais um dia de seca  e ambiente desagradável na rua ,com 30.0ºC e o sol parece lume ...é só ar ,já enjoa este tempo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2013 às 18:16)

Ainda só ar quente ,com 31.8ºC .

Dados de hoje 18.0ºC / 33.1ºC .


----------



## panda (12 Set 2013 às 19:45)

Temperatura actual *26.8ºC*
Céu limpo e vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2013 às 20:19)

Boas,tudo calmo...nada se mexe ,e amanhã outro dia igual ,seco e ,com 26.0ºC,sem vento até desce bem .


----------



## panda (12 Set 2013 às 21:35)

Temperatura nos *23.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Set 2013 às 22:02)

Boas,já rola algum vento de NNE,depois de ter descido a temperatura,já subiu,agora já vai assentando ,com 25.0ºC.


----------



## Z13 (13 Set 2013 às 10:12)

Por Bragança a noite foi mais quente do que a anterior com uma mínima de *10,8ºC*.

Por esta altura o céu está limpo e a temperatura em *19,3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2013 às 10:15)

Bom dia .

Por aqui foi quase noite tropical ...fresco só de baixo do chuveiro com agua natural...tão bom ,lá fora já vai aquecendo ,mais um dia de seca e   ,nunca mais passa do mesmo ,com 24.9ºC  e sol já quente.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2013 às 11:18)

O planeta já faz aquecer cá em baixo...e sempre no mesmo sitio com 27.4ºC .


----------



## Serrano (13 Set 2013 às 12:00)

Brilha o sol no Sarzedo, com uma temperatura de 23.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2013 às 13:08)

Por aqui é só fervura lá fora...até queima ,com 30.6ºC  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2013 às 15:31)

Boas ,lá fora já cheira a esturro ...porra nunca mais me vejo livre do gajo ...tudo o que é de mais já cheira mal ,com 33.9ºC ,até dói ,algumas nuvens ...é só para o freguês ver .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2013 às 17:35)

Boas,algumas nuvens a enganar o freguês com ambiente ,com 34.3ºC e hora perigosa .


----------



## panda (13 Set 2013 às 18:20)

Temperatura actual *30.8ºC*

Dados se hoje *16.5ºC* / *32.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2013 às 20:41)

Boas,depois uma tarde algo super  ,lá fora ainda bota  e vento muito fraco,com 26.9ºC .

Dados de hoje 19.8ºC / 34.4ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Set 2013 às 20:50)

boas

por aqui o dia foi quente, com o sol sempre a brilhar, praticamente não houve vento. 

temperaturas: 

17.6ºC minima
32.9ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 24.5ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Set 2013 às 21:49)

Boas,algum vento de NNE...mas fraco,com 25.6ºC .


----------



## panda (13 Set 2013 às 23:28)

Temperatura nos *22.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2013 às 13:51)

Boas  .

Mais uma noite ...e mais um dia de inferno ,não há condições ,lá fora o sol até  faz trocar a vista,com 32.8ºC .


----------



## Serrano (14 Set 2013 às 14:17)

Está a aquecer... 26.8ºC no Sarzedo!


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Set 2013 às 14:21)

Boas, muito calor com *34.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2013 às 15:41)

Boas  .

Céu limpinho e ambiente infernal cá em baixo ,com 33.5ºC .


----------



## Norther (14 Set 2013 às 16:51)

por aqui 32.3ºC com céu limpo e vento fraco SW 2.9 km/h


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2013 às 17:01)

Boas,por aqui o  ...continua a morder nos calos  ...algumas nuvens ,só para enganar o freguês ,com 33.8ºC .


----------



## panda (14 Set 2013 às 17:15)

Temperatura actual *30.7ºC*

Dados de hoje *16.6ºC* / *33.5ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2013 às 17:34)

Abrasar ainda ,com 34.1ºC...hora perigosa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2013 às 20:47)

Boas,hoje parece já ter sorte ...parece que deixaram a porta meia aberta do frigorifico ,alguma brisa ,com 25.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.0ºC / 34.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Set 2013 às 21:51)

Boas,ambiente vai-se suavizando lá fora ,com 24.4ºC.


----------



## panda (14 Set 2013 às 22:31)

Temperatura nos *22.2ºC*


----------



## Serrano (15 Set 2013 às 11:34)

22.5ºC no Sarzedo, depois de uma mínima de 15ºC.


----------



## Norther (15 Set 2013 às 11:48)

Bom dia
temperatura 25.1ºC com céu limpo
vento fraco de S 3.6km/h
24% HR
1016hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2013 às 12:14)

Bom dia .

Já chegamos  ao meio do mês...a bomba do ar quente  nunca mais fecha ....está visto que ainda está para durar ,vim agora da rua ,sol muito ,fresco,é já para baixo do chuveiro ,lá fora já marca 29.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2013 às 13:23)

Já vai de fornalha de acessa  ,com 30.7ºC .


----------



## panda (15 Set 2013 às 14:01)

Bons dias

Temperatura actual *28.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2013 às 14:51)

Boas ,é só ar quente ,com 31.6ºC .


----------



## panda (15 Set 2013 às 18:41)

Temperatura actual *27.7ºC*

Dados de hoje *17ºC* / *29.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2013 às 19:28)

Boas,depois de mais uma tarde seca e quente   ,agora ambiente bem melhor ,o gajo que me chateia já se escondeu ,com 27.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.8ºC / 32.5ºC  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2013 às 20:20)

Boas,ambiente na rua já mais saudável ....mas é só por umas horas,amanhã  volta novamente há carga ...nunca mais para ,com 26.0ºC e alguma brisa.


----------



## ricardop120 (15 Set 2013 às 21:54)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, mas com algumas nuvens altas da parte da tarde. 
não houve vento.

temperaturas: 

14.6ºC minima
20.2ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 20.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Set 2013 às 22:04)

Boas,brisa de NW com 23.8ºC...sabe bem .


----------



## Norther (15 Set 2013 às 22:19)

boas noites, por aqui vamos com 21.1ºC 
vento fraco de do quadrante S
28% HR
1015 hpa 

Dia de sol mas uma tarde com alguma nuvens


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2013 às 11:32)

Bom dia .

Mais um dia ...e sempre a malhar no mesmo ,o forno já vai aquecendo ,com 28.3ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2013 às 13:28)

Boas ...mais uma tarde perigosa ,com 31.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2013 às 15:38)

Boas ,algum vento e o gajo não perdoa ,com 32.1ºC .


----------



## panda (16 Set 2013 às 16:31)

Temperatura actual *32ºC*
Vento fraco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2013 às 16:52)

Agora com com o vento moderado de SW....é só ar quente ...porra para este tempo ,até mete dó ,com 31.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2013 às 18:42)

Boas,algum vento e com 29.9ºC .

Dados de hoje 17.4ºC / 32.2ºC  .


----------



## panda (16 Set 2013 às 19:56)

Temperatura nos *26ºC*

Dados de hoje *16.5ºC* / *32.7ºc*


----------



## ricardop120 (16 Set 2013 às 21:16)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com algumas nuvens altas com o fumo também a marcar presença. 
o vento soprou fraco durante a tarde.

temperaturas: 
14.8ºC minima
28.3ºC máxima

atualmente o ceu esta limpo, agora sem vento e sigo com 19.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Set 2013 às 21:24)

Boas,hoje a porta do frigorifico já está mais aberta ...quando é que deve chegar ao congelador ,para esse,posso esperar sentado,senão fico marreco das costas ,então lá fora ar mais saudável ,com 23.0ºC e ligeira brisa .


----------



## panda (16 Set 2013 às 21:36)

Tudo calmo

Temperatura *22.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2013 às 11:48)

Bom dia .

Esta madrugada e manhã...o ar já foi mais fresco,baixou até aos 15.2ºC,devido ao nevoeiro que chegou hás  bordas na zona sul da cidade,virado para os vales do rio tejo ,a temperatura ainda vai pouco embalada ,com 26.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2013 às 13:06)

Boas,vai aquecendo ...não tarda nada que começe a pisar o risco vermelho ,com 28.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2013 às 14:54)

Boas,por aqui o risco vermelho já foi pisado há muito tempo ,mais uma tarde a torrar ,com 31.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2013 às 15:39)

Boas ...por aqui o gajo ...sempre a bater no mesmo ...até mete impressâo ,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2013 às 17:37)

Actual 32.1ºC  e só ar quente .


----------



## panda (17 Set 2013 às 18:10)

Temperatura actual *28.7ºC*

Dados de hoje *16ºC* / *29.6ºC*


----------



## Lousano (17 Set 2013 às 18:21)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Actual 32.1ºC  e só ar quente .



Calma, que em breve vem o Inverno terás de gastar € em lenha, electricidade ou gasóleo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2013 às 18:41)

Boas,ainda muito sol ...ambiente ainda ,com 30.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 33.1ºC .


----------



## Norther (17 Set 2013 às 18:48)

temperatura 28.4ºC com céu limpo
vento fraco de Este 2.9km/h


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Set 2013 às 18:49)

Boas, por aqui *27.4ºC* e algum vento de *W*


----------



## ricardop120 (17 Set 2013 às 20:59)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, apesar do nevoeiro que só levantou por volta das 10h. 
houve algum vento da parte da tarde. 

temperaturas: 
14.4ºC minima
29.1ºC máxima

atualmente esta o céu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 21.9ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2013 às 22:07)

Boas,está visto que vou levar com o resto do mês com temperaturas sempre acima dos trinta graus nas máximas ...não há coração que aguente ,na rua neste momento alguma brisa com 23.4ºC .


----------



## panda (17 Set 2013 às 22:14)

Nada se mexe

Temperatura nos *23.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Set 2013 às 22:16)

Lousano disse:


> Calma, que em breve vem o Inverno terás de gastar € em lenha, electricidade ou gasóleo.



O inverno a mim não mete medo,se tiver frio,se não chegar um casaco mete-se dois,agora com o  e semanas a fio sempre a levar com ar quente,não há sitio onde se pode esconder,como está acontecer este verão ,é um desespero total .


----------



## panda (18 Set 2013 às 18:57)

Temperatura actual *26.6ºC*

Dados de hoje *15.9ºC* / *31.5ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Set 2013 às 20:22)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, com algum vento da parte da tarde. 

temperaturas:

13.5ºC minima
29.1ºC máxima

atuais: 

ceu limpo, sem vento e sigo com 21.0ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2013 às 14:51)

Boas tardes .

Para saborear ar fresco...ontem tive que fugir daqui para fora ,ontem de manhã dei-me um vaip...então fiz o seguinte,apanhei o comboio rápido logo pela manhã,que já não andava desde os meus tempos de tropa,para aí 33 anos e fui direito há capital e seguida para sintra com direito a almoço,recordar os meus tempos na base aérea Nº1,onde passei 2 anos da minha vida ,por aí o ambiente já era ao meu gosto e uma ventania ...mas bom há mesma...fresquinho ,depois dei a volta por Cascais e Estoril,por onde passei muitas noitadas e muitos e muitos FS com bons momentos  e o fresco sempre presente,ao final da tarde regressei há capital do ...onde já estou ,lá fora,sempre do mesmo  ,com 31.3ºC .

Dados de ontem 16.5ºC / 31.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2013 às 18:01)

Boas .

Por aqui vamos no dia 19 do presente mês...e vou com 18 dias acima dos 30.0ºC na máxima ,já não há paciencia para mais ,está na hora perigosa por aqui com 31.2ºC e algumas nuvens.

Dados de hoje 19.3ºC / 31.7ºC .


----------



## panda (19 Set 2013 às 18:07)

Boa tarde

Temperatura actual *27.9ºC*

Dados de hoje *17.2ºC* / *29ºC*


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2013 às 19:16)

Boa tarde!

Estou de volta a Trás-os-Montes, por aqui tarde de sol e sem vento e 25.9ºC Na estação da ESA-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2013 às 20:31)

Boas,tudo calmo com algum vento fraco de NNE,na rua ambiente ainda morno ,com 26.7ºC.


----------



## Norther (19 Set 2013 às 21:20)

boas noites
temperatura nos 24.8ºC 
vento fraco de Sul 1.4 Km/h
céu limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2013 às 21:57)

Boas,algum vento de NNE ,a temperatura para descer, é preciso quase andar aos pontapés para ela descer ,com 25.6ºC.

Amanhã e próximos...dias de aberração .


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Set 2013 às 21:59)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo, praticamente não houve vento. o dia foi quente apesar da manha fresca. 

temperaturas: 

14.1ºC minima
30.9ºC máxima

atualmente o céu está limpo sem vento e sigo com 21.6ºC


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2013 às 22:28)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas tardes .
> 
> Para saborear ar fresco...ontem tive que fugir daqui para fora ,ontem de manhã dei-me um vaip...então fiz o seguinte,apanhei o comboio rápido logo pela manhã,que já não andava desde os meus tempos de tropa,para aí 33 anos e fui direito há capital e seguida para sintra com direito a almoço,recordar os meus tempos na base aérea Nº1,onde passei 2 anos da minha vida ,por aí o ambiente já era ao meu gosto e uma ventania ...mas bom há mesma...fresquinho ,depois dei a volta por Cascais e Estoril,por onde passei muitas noitadas e muitos e muitos FS com bons momentos  e o fresco sempre presente,ao final da tarde regressei há capital do ...onde já estou ,lá fora,sempre do mesmo  ,com 31.3ºC .
> 
> Dados de ontem 16.5ºC / 31.5ºC .



Belo passeio 

------------------------------------------------

Aqui por Bragança vai refrescando, noite calma com 18.3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Set 2013 às 23:06)

Ainda com 24.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2013 às 11:27)

Bom dia .

Por aqui...o que havia a fazer na rua,já se fez logo pela manhã,oproveitando o pouco fresco que havia ,agora só em casa,lá fora o gajo já aquece e queima ,mais um dia de seca ,com 27.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2013 às 11:35)

MSantos disse:


> Belo passeio
> 
> ------------------------------------------------
> 
> Aqui por Bragança vai refrescando, noite calma com 18.3ºC



Foi mais pelo passeio de comboio ,nunca mais tinha andado ,aquela zona de Sintra e arredores,vou lá com muita frequência,este ano que eu me lembro,pelo menos 4 vezes,para mim é uma zona de excelência .


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2013 às 12:03)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Foi mais pelo passeio de comboio ,nunca mais tinha andado ,aquela zona de Sintra e arredores,vou lá com muita frequência,este ano que eu me lembro,pelo menos 4 vezes,para mim é uma zona de excelência .



Sem duvida 

Aqui por Bragança tivemos uma manhã de céu praticamente limpo, a estação da ESA-IPB regista neste momento 22.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2013 às 12:54)

Boas ,já vai borbulhando lá fora ,com 29.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2013 às 14:00)

Por aqui o risco vermelho já foi ultrapassado há muito tempo ...ar quente  com 31.1ºC ...some e segue


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2013 às 15:20)

Boas ,lá fora é só ar ,com 32.3ºC.


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2013 às 16:17)

boa tarde!

Tarde quente em Bragança com céu praticamente limpo, por agora 27.6ºC na estação da ESAB-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2013 às 17:53)

Boas,hora perigosa ,com 32.4ºC e ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2013 às 20:50)

Boas,nada se mexe ...fresco...só no jardim,acabou de levar uma boa rega ,com 23.9ºC...mas sem vento.

Dados de hoje 18.7ºC / 33.1ºC  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Set 2013 às 22:12)

Por aqui já rola algum vento de NNE,que fez inverter a temperatura,com 25.9ºC e noite de lua grande .


----------



## panda (20 Set 2013 às 22:57)

Temperatura actual *26.3ºC*

Dados de hoje *16.5ºC* / *31.3ºC*


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2013 às 13:00)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui temos tido um dia de sol com algumas nuvens altas, neste momento a estação da ESAB-IPB regista 26.3ºC.


----------



## Serrano (21 Set 2013 às 14:36)

27.3ºC no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2013 às 16:05)

Boas tardes  .

Por aqui não chega o dia para fazer ...ainda tenho que levar com ele de noite ,está visto que hoje é uma anestesia  geral de norte a sul...para não ser sempre o mesmo ,lá fora marca uns escandalosos  33.2ºC e só ar quente  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2013 às 17:35)

Boas ,nada se mexe   e está na hora perigosa ,com 33.1ºC e ar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2013 às 18:36)

Ainda só ar ,com 32.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.0ºC / 34.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2013 às 20:02)

Boas,por aqui nem uma palha se mexe ,com 26.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2013 às 21:09)

Nada se mexe ,vai descendo com 24.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Set 2013 às 22:08)

Continua tudo calmo numa noite de lua grande...nada ,com 23.5ºC.

Com continuação nos próximos dias de ainda serem de aberração ...depois logo se vê .


----------



## Serrano (22 Set 2013 às 11:26)

Promete mais um dia quente... 24.2ºC no Sarzedo.


----------



## joselamego (22 Set 2013 às 14:04)

Boas a todos,
Aqui por Lamego dia de céu limpo.
Temperatura mínima de 18
Atual - 30
Aproveitem o sol e o calor, são os últimos dias. A partir de quarta/quinta começará a bendita chuva e descidas temperaturas. 
O outono começa hoje, mas a mudança de padrão começará nos próximos dias.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2013 às 16:12)

Boa tarde ..

Mais uma noite abafada ...com seguimento durante o dia ,será que já vêm por ai a tal mudança que espero há semanas ,isto não se vê jeito de nada ,por enquanto é só ar ,com 33.4ºC e algumas nuvens ...para enganar o freguês .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2013 às 17:07)

Nada se mexe  e só ar ,com 34.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2013 às 21:06)

Boas,mais uma noite sem se mexer um palha ...depois de mais um dia fornalha acessa  ,com 24.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 20.6ºC / 34.3ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Set 2013 às 21:55)

boas

estive em Gouveia durante o fim de semana, o sábado e o domingo foram de céu limpo, praticamente sem vento. esteve quente a temperatura andou pelos 19ºC a 20ºC minima 30ºC a 33ºC máxima

de volta a santa comba, onde esta tudo calmo, céu limpo, não ha vento e sigo com 23.4ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Set 2013 às 22:14)

Sem vento  e com 23.2ºC.


----------



## panda (22 Set 2013 às 22:47)

Ultimo dia de Verão a despedir-se em grande com uma máxima de *33.9ºC*

Temperatura actual *23ºC*


----------



## Z13 (23 Set 2013 às 11:02)

Bom dia 

Por Bragança céu limpo e *24,3ºC* 

A mínima foi de 11,6ºC

O último fôlego do verão??


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2013 às 12:08)

Bom dia .

Será desta...será desta que me vou safar do gajo  ,pelo menos hoje ainda tenho que o aturar ,saudades nenhumas,este verão foi louco ...sequinho de todo e ,lá fora já vai  e levar ainda com mais um dia acima dos trinta graus para a tarde ,com céu limpinho e com 28.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2013 às 13:30)

Boas,tal como se esperava....já chegou aos 30.0ºC .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Set 2013 às 13:53)

Boa tarde! 

Dia quente e seco por aqui, algum fumo na atmosfera de um incêndio que lavra no concelho vizinho galego de Verín.

Neste momento a temperatura está nos 28.8ºC, o vento sopra de SE/E fraco, 10.4km/h, 27% de humidade e 1019hpa de pressão.

Pude verificar que a *máxima absoluta do ano* na minha estação foi de *38.6ºC* registada a *7/7/2013 * às 15:49. 
*Mínima absoluta* *-4.9ºC* dia *26/02/2013* às 7:34.


----------



## invent (23 Set 2013 às 14:08)

Dia quente por estes lados, talvez o último mais quente do ano  , com céu limpo e vento fraco, estão 32,8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2013 às 14:44)

Boas ,já torra ,mais um dia ar quente  ,com 31.5ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## joselamego (23 Set 2013 às 15:26)

Boas a todos,
Por Lamego dia quente, na casa dos 30
o céu começa a ficar nublado a assinalar mudança de tempo.
Este será  talvez o último dia quente do verão que já findou....
A partir de amanhã vamos começar a sentir, aos poucos, a mudança de padrão e clima.


----------



## MSantos (23 Set 2013 às 15:52)

Boa tarde!

Mais um dia com tempo de Verão em Bragança, provavelemente um dos últimos pois a chuva aproxima-se 

30.7ºC na estão da ESAB-IPB.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2013 às 16:36)

Boas ,por aqui ainda é só ar quente ,com 32.8ºC .


----------



## panda (23 Set 2013 às 18:18)

Temperatura actual *30ºC*

Dados de hoje *16.6ºC* / *32.8ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2013 às 18:22)

Por aqui o bafo  não despega,vai até há ultima ,só ar quente ,com 32.0ºC .

Dados de hoje 17.1ºC / 33.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2013 às 19:57)

Boas,hoje com vento de SSW...a esta hora 28.1ºC ...que ainda dava para pegar fogo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Set 2013 às 21:18)

Boas,vento continua de SWW e a temperatura vai descendo ,com 25.1ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (23 Set 2013 às 21:46)

boas

por aqui o dia foi quente de céu limpo , com algumas nuvens da parte da tarde. 
o vento soprou moderado da parte da tarde. 

temperaturas

15.6ºC minima
32.7ºC máxima

atuais: céu pouco nublado vento sopra agora fraco e sigo com 22.0ºC


----------



## panda (24 Set 2013 às 10:23)

Bom dia
Céu nublado e vento fraco
Temperatura *21.8ºC*


----------



## Z13 (24 Set 2013 às 11:06)

Por Bragança o céu apresenta-se muito nublado,

a mínima foi bem agradável, *15,5ºC*.

Neste momento ainda não passamos dos *20,8ºC*


----------



## MSantos (24 Set 2013 às 12:51)

Boas!

Aqui pelo Nordeste o céu está nublado com boas abertas e estão 23.8ºC na estação da ESAB-IPB.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Set 2013 às 14:06)

Boa tarde!

Dia cinzento e abafado! 

*Temperatura mínima: 13.8ºC às 4:36*

*Temperatura actual: 23.2ºC*

Descida acentuada da tenperatura em relação a ontem.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2013 às 14:33)

Boas tardes .

Finalmente uma manhã meio fresca para o passeio ...hoje já deu para andar até mais tarde ,depois de uma manhã de céu muito nublado,ainda não está ao meu gosto...têm que descer muito mais ,neste momento muitas nuvens ,o sol quando aparece nota-se bastante quente ,com 27.3ºC e abafado .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2013 às 15:56)

A tarde continua de muitas nuvens e sol ,com 27.9ºC ...sol continua .


----------



## Z13 (24 Set 2013 às 17:38)

Por Bragança o céu nunca chegou a ficar descoberto e a máxima ficou nos *26,6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2013 às 19:12)

Boas,final de tarde agradável e de fazer crescer saúde ...acho que já fiquei livre do inferno   para este ano ....finalmente ,agora venha o  e a ,por aqui mete dó,está tudo na secura ,com 25.0ºC e nuvens altas.

Dados de hoje 19.2ºC / 28.3ºC .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Set 2013 às 19:20)

Por aqui já pingou hoje! 

Neste momento as nuvens dissiparam.

*Temperatura: 24.7ºC*


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Set 2013 às 20:09)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu pouco nublado, tornando-se muito nublado ao meio da tarde. 
o vento sorou fraco a moderado. 

temperaturas: 
19.6ºC minima
29.2ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu nublado vento fraco e sigo com 22.5ºC


----------



## panda (24 Set 2013 às 20:12)

Temperatura actual *23.3ºC*

Dados de hoje *19ºC* / *28.1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Set 2013 às 22:07)

Boas,finalmente já dá para encher os pulmões de ar fresco ,que saudades deste tempo ,tudo calmo com 22.2ºC.

Uma confidênçia...apôs 36 anos ser fumador,sempre a gastar da mesma marca SG Filtro,já levo 12 dias sem fumo,não quero dizer que a batalha esteja ganha,por enquanto estou-me a portar bem .


----------



## Norther (24 Set 2013 às 22:37)

temperatura ainda alta para esta altura do ano, 21.8ºC com 30% HR e vento fraco de SE

Força ALBIMETEO isso bem pensado até é mais psicológico ;-) eu fumo numa média 10 cigarros por dia e ainda não penso em deixar mas por vezes durante muitas horas nem me lembra, o psicológico ;-) força


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Set 2013 às 23:08)

Por aqui a temperatura segue alta com céu algo nublado.

*Temp: 17.9ºC
HR: 76%
Pressão: 1015hpa*


----------



## Z13 (25 Set 2013 às 09:22)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Uma confidênçia...apôs 36 anos ser fumador,sempre a gastar da mesma marca SG Filtro,já levo 12 dias sem fumo,não quero dizer que a batalha esteja ganha,por enquanto estou-me a portar bem .



Isso sim é uma excelente noticia!  Não há como a força de vontade!  Parabéns!

Quanto ao tempo em Bragança, permanece nublado, com o sol a espreitar de vez em quando, e uma temperatura de *16,3ºC*

A mínima foi de *13,4ºC*


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2013 às 10:46)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,finalmente já dá para encher os pulmões de ar fresco ,que saudades deste tempo ,tudo calmo com 22.2ºC.
> 
> Uma confidênçia...apôs 36 anos ser fumador,sempre a gastar da mesma marca SG Filtro,já levo 12 dias sem fumo,não quero dizer que a batalha esteja ganha,por enquanto estou-me a portar bem .



Parabéns e coragem para não haver recaídas!  

Em Bragança ainda não chove ao contraio do Litoral, mas o tempo está a ficar cinzento, embora por vezes o sol ainda apareça entre as nuvens. 

Por agora 20.3ºC na estação da ESAB-IPB.


----------



## Veterano (25 Set 2013 às 10:48)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Uma confidênçia...apôs 36 anos ser fumador,sempre a gastar da mesma marca SG Filtro,já levo 12 dias sem fumo,não quero dizer que a batalha esteja ganha,por enquanto estou-me a portar bem .



  Os meus parabéns, caro amigo, deve ser um esforço considerável, nunca fumei, mas posso comparar com o que se sofre nos últimos quilómetros de uma Maratona!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2013 às 14:48)

Boa tarde .

Esta noite já foi mais fresca e manhã...muito bom para o passeio da manhã ,o céu esteve muito nublado até ao meio da manhã,agora mais sol e menos nuvens ,com 26.1ºC e o sol quente.

Muito obrigado pelos ilogios e incentivos...até agora tudo bem .


----------



## pedro303 (25 Set 2013 às 15:34)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,finalmente já dá para encher os pulmões de ar fresco ,que saudades deste tempo ,tudo calmo com 22.2ºC.
> 
> Uma confidênçia...apôs 36 anos ser fumador,sempre a gastar da mesma marca SG Filtro,já levo 12 dias sem fumo,não quero dizer que a batalha esteja ganha,por enquanto estou-me a portar bem .



Parabens, é uma grande vitoria


----------



## Mjhb (25 Set 2013 às 15:59)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas,finalmente já dá para encher os pulmões de ar fresco ,que saudades deste tempo ,tudo calmo com 22.2ºC.
> 
> Uma confidênçia...apôs 36 anos ser fumador,sempre a gastar da mesma marca SG Filtro,já levo 12 dias sem fumo,não quero dizer que a batalha esteja ganha,por enquanto estou-me a portar bem .



Força com isso! Nunca é tarde para dar liberdade aos pulmões! 

Por Viseu, depois duns dias que mais pareciam julho, apesar de não estar muito mais fresco, já se respira melhor, e as nuvens têm feito companhia. Ainda não choveu e o vento está, em geral, fraco.

Atual 24,1ºC.


----------



## panda (25 Set 2013 às 16:40)

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura *23.7ºC*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Set 2013 às 16:55)

Hoje já vi chover bem!... em Guimarães! 

Em Fafe apenas chuviscos e depois pela A7 e A24 até Chaves apenas secura! 

*Mínima desta noite: 12.8ºC (02:50)

Neste momento:

Céu nublado
Temp: 23.1ºC
HR: 55%
Vento: 15.4km/h W/SW
Pressão: 1013hpa*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2013 às 18:15)

Boas,por aqui a partir do meio da tarde o céu ficou muito nublado,até lá ainda aqueceu um bocadinho ,com 24.4ºC e algum vento.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 26.5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2013 às 18:25)

Boa tarde!

Aqui em Bragança não houve precipitação hoje (nem estava prevista), o céu foi alternando entre períodos de maior e menor nebulosidade mas o sol esteve quase sempre presente, para alem disso a temperatura tem estado bem agradável, por agora 24.8ºC na Escola Superior Agrária.


----------



## Norther (25 Set 2013 às 19:15)

Boas tardes, estão 22.8ºC com céu muito nublado
vento fraco de NE 2.2km/h
31% HR 
1012hpa 

mínima desta madrugada foi de 15.1ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2013 às 19:57)

Boas,por aqui não passa de céu muito nublado ,chuva...procura-se ,com 23.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2013 às 21:28)

Boas,hoje devido ao manto das nuvens a temperatura pouco oscila ,com 22.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (25 Set 2013 às 21:42)

Temperatura actual *22.3ºC*

Dados de hoje *15.5ºC* / *24.7ºC*

P 1009hpa


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Set 2013 às 22:53)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente muito nublado, chuviscou ao final do dia mas foi uma coisa muito ligeira... o vento esteve fraco de tarde. 

temperaturas: 

16.2ºC minima
28.0ºC maxima

atuais: 

céu nublado, sem vento e sigo com 19.9ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Set 2013 às 13:33)

Dia marcado pelos períodos de céu muito nublado e 23.1ºC

Não há maneira de chover nesta terra!  Fica tudo do lado de lá do eixo Marão/Alvão/Larouco.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Set 2013 às 17:25)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, o dia foi marcado por céu maioritariamente nublado, com largos períodos de céu parcialmente nublado e bastante sol, exceto da parte da manhã. O vento, esse tem sido constante e moderado, por vezes em rajadas já algo forte, intensificadas a partir do início da tarde.

Ontem ao início da noite choveu fraco até por volta das 22h, mas só acumulou 0,5mm. Ao meio já humedeceu...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2013 às 17:46)

Boas tardes .

Já choveu por aqui...mas eu não vi nada ,foi muito cedo,estava no ,o balde que recolhe a agua do telhado ao fundo das escadas estava cheio de agua e barrenta ,o dia têm sido de muitas nuvens e sol ,com 24.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.4ºC / 25.9ºC.


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2013 às 17:58)

Boa tarde!

Aqui pelo Nordeste temos tido um dia em que o céu tem variado entre períodos de maior e menor nebulosidade, faz-se sentir também algum vento na ESAB estão 23.4ºC.

Amanha volto para o Sul, mesmo a tempo de receber a chuvinha.


----------



## CptRena (26 Set 2013 às 19:09)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Uma confidênçia...apôs 36 anos ser fumador,sempre a gastar da mesma marca SG Filtro,já levo 12 dias sem fumo,não quero dizer que a batalha esteja ganha,por enquanto estou-me a portar bem .



Parabéns! Continue no bom caminho


----------



## panda (26 Set 2013 às 19:19)

Céu nublado e vento fraco

Temperatura actual *23ºC*

Mínima desta madrugada 17.8ºC

Máxima de hoje *25.2ºC*

P 1007hpa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Set 2013 às 19:56)

Boas,tudo calmo com o céu muito nublado,com 23.5ºC.


Já sei que hoje é o dia não fumador ...pela primeira vez agora como ex fumador,foi cumprido há regra...sem fumo,já vão 15 dias .


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Set 2013 às 22:18)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu geralmente nublado, com vento fraco a moderado da parte da tarde. 

temperaturas: 

18.1ºC minima
27.7ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu muito nublado vento fraco e sigo com 22.0ºC


----------



## Norther (26 Set 2013 às 23:50)

Boas noites estão 20.4ºC com céu nublado
vento fraco de NE 7.2 km/h
41% HR
1011 hpa

máxima 24.1ºC
mínima 17.5ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Set 2013 às 23:58)

Que falta de sorte mais uma vez o interior foi desvalorizado por esta instabilidade . Todos os distritos têm alerta laranja à exceção do de Viseu, Bragança, Vila Real e Guarda.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Set 2013 às 00:00)

Entretanto por aqui continua uma pasmaceira, com vento fraco, céu muito nublado e temperatura a rondar os 20ºc. Vim de Coimbra e lá já choveu bastante.


----------



## Norther (27 Set 2013 às 00:09)

A zona da Serra da Estrela durante a tarde podemos ter uma boa acumulação e ventos fortes, isso engloba a Guarda, aqui a encosta da covilhã será melhor beneficiada porque esta virada a SE


----------



## Norther (27 Set 2013 às 00:11)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2013 às 01:08)

Boas,tudo calmo e procura-se chuva ,com 19.6ºC e céu meio nublado.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Set 2013 às 02:09)

Como se não bastasse o radar do ipma não atualizar, agora o radar espanhol também se foi.


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2013 às 08:32)

Bom dia.

Às 8:25h de hoje começou finalmente a chover por aqui. 

Chuva fraca e 19ºC por agora.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2013 às 09:07)

Bom dia.

Por Viseu, o dia está a ser marcado por vento fraco a moderado, chuva moderada a forte, com pausas, desde há pelo menos duas horas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2013 às 09:41)

Finalmente chove e bem! 
Temperatura: 15.8ºC
HUmidade: 74%
Pressão: 1011hpa
Vento: 21.6 km/h SE/E
Precipitação: 3.4mm


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2013 às 10:33)

Bom dia!

Chuva também em Bragança, a estação da ESA-IPB segue com 5.3mm de acumulação por 16.6ºC vai chovendo moderado..

Daqui a pouco autocarro para Lisboa (7horas de viagem) .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Set 2013 às 10:53)

Se ontem ainda veio cá à aldeia um helicóptero abastecer-se várias vezes para o combate aos incêndios, hoje pode-se dar por encerrada a época de fogos!  E que a natureza recupere rapidamente!

*11mm*


----------



## panda (27 Set 2013 às 11:06)

Temperatura actual *17.5ºC*

 acumulada até ao momento *13.2mm*


----------



## panda (27 Set 2013 às 11:24)

Valente pancada que caiu agora 
 *20mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2013 às 12:37)

Bom dia .

Finalmente acordei com o barulho de uma manhã chuvosa ...apôs tantas semanas e meses sem ver praticamente uma pinga de chuva ,até que enfim ,pelo radar parece vir por ai muita chuva ,chove bem agora com vento moderado e algumas rajadas,com 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2013 às 14:59)

Boas,por aqui muitos litrinhos têm caído nas ultimas horas ...e vão dando de beber aos terrenos,lá fora o campo e as arvores até já está com outro área ,com 16.4ºC e continua a .


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2013 às 15:07)

Boas tardes.

Por cá já não pinga desde as 10h00, o vento está moderado e o céu já deixou passar uns raiozitos de sol...

De manhã esqueci-me de reportar uma descarga de água enerme por volta das 8h40, e a trovoada por volta das 8h5/10.


----------



## Z13 (27 Set 2013 às 15:24)

O dia tem sido bem interessante por Bragança.

Nesta altura já recolhi *14,7mm* de precipitação.

A temperatura tem variado entre os *14,6ºC* e os *18,1ºC*


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Set 2013 às 15:38)

Aqui por CB, ouvem-se os tambores, ao longe, e neste momento está a caír uma bela pancada de água.


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Set 2013 às 15:45)

Albifriorento disse:


> Aqui por CB, ouvem-se os tambores, ao longe, e neste momento está a caír uma bela pancada de água.



Já não se ouve nenhum trovão á algum tempo, mas a chuva continua, e parece que está a cair uma neblina sobre a cidade.


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2013 às 15:46)

Boa tarde. Dilúvio acompanhado de trovoada em Ródão. O dia virou noite literalmente.


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2013 às 15:47)

Edit: Bastante granizo também.  Para além de ser visível da janela de repente ficou um gelo dentro do comboio.


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Set 2013 às 15:57)

Bom, continua a chover, embora já a um ritmo normal, ainda alguns trovões ocasionais, com uma frequência aproximada de 1 a cada 3-4 minutos.

EDIT: A neblina que referi á pouco também já levantou.


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Set 2013 às 16:26)

Round 2 aqui em CB. Esta deve ser a célula que passou por Vila Velha de Ródão, e que o Pedro mencionou.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2013 às 16:41)

Boas ,por aqui há mais de uma hora parece um diluvio ,custou a chegar mas chegou, é desta vez que os cães a bebem de pé ,muita trovoada e já fez faltar a luz,as ruas no meu bairro parecem ribeiros ,com 15.4ºC e trovoada continua .


----------



## Mjhb (27 Set 2013 às 16:54)

Apesar de cá estar tudo muito calmo, assim até dar gosto vir ao fórum!

Por cá, já amainou, o sol volta meia-volta dá uns arzinhos, mas a temperatura não subui nada de especial, relativamente à manhã. Já choveu mais umas pinguitas, nada que se aproveitasse...

O vento está fraco, com vezes em rajadas moderadas.


----------



## Albifriorento (27 Set 2013 às 17:05)

Agora um para arranca na precepitação, depois de não ter chovido nos últimos 5m. Precipitação fraca.

As nuvens também a ficarem mais altas, a neblina voltou a levantar.

EDIT: Ok, precipitação a aumentar, e a neblina está de volta.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Set 2013 às 17:21)

Pelo que vejo nos gráficos de observação do IPMA, o evento de hoje foi quase um fiasco em muitas zonas onde se esperava precipitação intensa e continuada.

Onde parece ter chovido mais foi: Setubal, Portalegre, C.Branco, Covilhã, Guarda, Viseu e Porto.

Por aqui continua a chover! É para os rapazes das eleições não fazerem inaugurações de última hora! ;D Água estagnada no piso novo alcatroado, significam obras feitas à pressa.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Set 2013 às 17:33)

Paulo H disse:


> Pelo que vejo nos gráficos de observação do IPMA, o evento de hoje foi quase um fiasco em muitas zonas onde se esperava precipitação intensa e continuada.
> 
> Onde parece ter chovido mais foi: Setubal, Portalegre, C.Branco, Covilhã, Guarda, Viseu e Porto.
> 
> Por aqui continua a chover! É para os rapazes das eleições não fazerem inaugurações de última hora! ;D Água estagnada no piso novo alcatroado, significam obras feitas à pressa.



Por Viseu não sei mas já em Tondela está a ser um grande fiasco mesmo. A maior chuvada foi à roda das sete da manhã, depois disso tem sido chuva fraca, ou um pouco mais intensa. O vento foi fraco à exeção de agora que sopra moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2013 às 17:42)

Boas,por aqui só em duas horas foram cerca de 42.0mm ...que brutalidade ,mas fazia cá falta ,trovoada continua e vai .agora mais calma .


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Set 2013 às 17:44)

Entretanto prossigo com céu muito nublado com pequenas abertas, e um cenário muito carregado no Caramulo, talvez seja de uma pequena célula que está em aproximação.


----------



## panda (27 Set 2013 às 17:54)

Por aqui tem chovido bem, o vento fraco

Já vai com *43.7mm*

Temperatura actual *15.2ºC* 

P 1004hpa


----------



## joselamego (27 Set 2013 às 19:03)

Por Lamego dia nublado, com temperatura máxima de 18
ao início da manhã choveu bastante, com trovoada, mas ficou por ai. Durante o dia pouco ou nada choveu. Apenas agora ao fim do dia é que caiu um aguaceiro.
Espero mais chuva nos próximos dias. Vamos ver a quantidade.


----------



## invent (27 Set 2013 às 19:48)

Muito fraco o dia, até choveu bem no inicio da manhã, mas no resto do dia e até ao momento só caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos, a ver se nos próximos dias a coisa melhora.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Set 2013 às 19:55)

Boas, para este dia esperava mais , por aqui só *3,5 mm* de  e só de manhã, neste momento *20.8ºC*, *52%* de *HR* e vento de *S* a *12.2 km/h*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2013 às 19:58)

Boas,boa rega...sim senhora ,só hoje em meia dúzia de horas,choveu mais que um verão normal,já que o que passou foi de todo anormal  e ainda sobrava ,o sol só apareceu já escapar durante 2 minutos,continua muito nublado com clarões a sul,com 15.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 19.9ºC e 67.1mm.


----------



## miguelgjm (27 Set 2013 às 20:36)

Depois de alguma chuva de manhã, esteve o dia inteiro sem chover e o dia parecia condenado ao fiasco.

No entanto das 18 horas e pouco para cá têm sido aguaceiros atrás de aguaceiros e com grande intensidade. Neste momento troveja, o meu jardim e a rua a frente de minha casa parece um rio!


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Set 2013 às 20:42)

boas

por aqui o dia foi de céu muito nublado, apenas choveu da parte da manha, de tarde praticamente não choveu... o vento soprou fraco durante todo o dia. 

temperaturas: 

18.1ºC minima
27.7º maxima

atuais: 

céu muito nublado não chove, vento fraco e sigo com 20.2ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Set 2013 às 20:45)

Há pouco uma pequena célula deu origem a um aguaceiro muito forte e acho que a pequenas pepitas de granizo. Gerou-se ainda um único raio e que era muito forte. Ocorreu de imediato um corte de eletricidade.


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2013 às 20:46)

Por aqui a chuva fez baixar consideravelmente os valores de temperatura. Por agora 14ºC e chuva moderada.


----------



## joselamego (27 Set 2013 às 21:45)

Boas a todos,
Aqui por Lamego depois de uma dia fraco, onde apenas tinha chovido ao início da manhã, esteve todo o dia apenas nublado, eis que a partir das 18 h tem caído aguaceiros, por vezes intensos. A temperatura desceu para 14.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Set 2013 às 22:03)

Boas,nublado por nuvens baixas e algum vento de SSW,com 16.4ºC e não chove.


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Set 2013 às 22:14)

Céu muito nublado com pequeníssimas abertas, vento fraco e temperatura nos 17.5ºc. Pensei que o raio que eu vi tivesse sido mais forte, mas afinal só tem -62,5 kAmp.


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2013 às 23:17)

Chove bem em Bragança agora, estão 14ºC.


----------



## panda (27 Set 2013 às 23:39)

Temperatura actual *16.5ºC*

Dados de hoje *14.7ºC* / *19.8ºC*

 acumulada *45.0mm*


----------



## invent (28 Set 2013 às 00:57)

Esta a chover por estas zonas faz 10 min.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Set 2013 às 01:02)

invent disse:


> Esta a chover por estas zonas faz 10 min.



Está difícil chover por estes lados, quem vive no litoral norte é que está com sorte grande : Enquanto eles levam com células bem estruturadas nós vamos ficando com os restos que aparecem na zona centro, e que se deslocam até ao distrito de Viseu. Talvez devido ao vento de sul.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Set 2013 às 01:08)

Vai chovendo com pouca intensidade acerca de 5 minutos, curiosamente não aparece nada no radar espanhol aqui na zona, mas a realidade é que está a chover. Bolas, quando é que volta o radar o IPMA?

Entretanto vento fraco com alguma rajadas mais fortes, e temperatura nos 17.3ºc.


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Set 2013 às 03:02)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado, com vento mais intenso  e 17.1ºc


----------



## Norther (28 Set 2013 às 10:40)

Bom dia, temperatura 16.0ºC com céu muito nublado e períodos de aguaceiros 
vento fraco de NE 5.0 km/h
76% HR
1006 hpa

este evento ate agora rendeu 66 mm no meu pluviometro


----------



## panda (28 Set 2013 às 11:23)

Temperatura *16.5ºC*
Continua a  bem

 acumulada hoje até ao momento *52.0mm*

Ontem e hoje já acumulou *97.0mm*


----------



## invent (28 Set 2013 às 11:33)

eish, mas que grande carga de água.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Set 2013 às 11:37)

Bons dias!

Por Viseu, a manhã tem estado a ser bestial: chuva, chuva, chuva. As saudades que eu já tinha da minha alegre chuvinha! Ontem choveram 26,5mm, hoje vais já cima dos 50, ao todo, neste evento levo até ao momento, 81mm!

O vento está fraco, a chuva é moderada a forte mas constante, não para de cair desde as 6h da manhã, pelo menos, e na última hora já choveram mais de 15mm! Por vezes ouve-se um trovão e bastante regularmente há "rajadas" de chuva torrenciais, acompanhadas por vento muito forte.

Atual 15,7ºC, com 54,0mm!


----------



## Serrano (28 Set 2013 às 11:37)

Manhã de chuva no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 14.7ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (28 Set 2013 às 13:20)

Aqui por CB, vai chovendo pachorramente, depois de ter estado parte da manhã sem chover. Também algum vento em altura.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2013 às 13:42)

Boas,neste momento chove bem...por aqui nas ultimas 24 horas já não é admiração ,com 17.9ºC.


----------



## Nickname (28 Set 2013 às 14:10)

Mais de 100mm nas últimas 30 horas em Viseu-aeródromo, já se ultrapassou a média para o mês de Setembro, maravilha!!


----------



## Norther (28 Set 2013 às 14:11)

panda disse:


> Temperatura *16.5ºC*
> Continua a  bem
> 
> acumulada hoje até ao momento *52.0mm*
> ...





Corrijo, isto foi só de hoje 66mm, neste momento registo 102.5mm e tu?

19.1ºC
63%HR
vento NE 10.1Km/h
1005hpa


----------



## Norther (28 Set 2013 às 14:15)

esta linha de instabilidade deu numa madrugada e manha bem chuvosa


----------



## joselamego (28 Set 2013 às 14:37)

Boas a todos,
Aqui por Lamego uma noite chuvosa. 
Temperatura míníma de 13
atual 20
Tem estado de aguaceiros,por vezes intensos.
Atenção que está prevista nova carga de água na madrugada de segunda para terça e parte dessa manhã para todo o litoral norte e interior norte incluído.
Vamos acompanhar pelo IPMA.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Set 2013 às 14:55)

Boas tardes.

Em Viseu, desde as 11h30 que a chuva abrandou. De vez a quando, lá cai um aguaceiro ou outro, mas em geral têm sido fracos e pouco frequentes da parte da tarde.
O vento continua fraco e não é constante. Desde a hora-de-almoço que o sol vai dando umas espreitadelas, sempre muito breves.

Ao todo, com este evento e do início do mês, cá por casa já acumulei 94mm!


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Set 2013 às 15:54)

Madrugada muito chuvosa creio que foi o auge deste evento. Desde as 3h:30min
às 5:40 sensivelmente que a chuva foi sempre forte a moderada. As trovoadas não apareceram à exeção do tal raio às 20h:9min, considero que este foi o ponto fraco deste evento pelo menos para alguma zonas do interior.

 Por agora vento com rajadas por vezes fortes, e chuva fraca.


----------



## panda (28 Set 2013 às 16:13)

Norther disse:


> Corrijo, isto foi só de hoje 66mm, neste momento registo 102.5mm e tu?
> 
> 19.1ºC
> 63%HR
> ...



Só  hoje ja registas-te *102.5mm*
Eu hoje até ao momento registei *60.2mm* e no meteocovilha *63mm*
Ou será *102.5mm* nos 2 dias?
Eu nos 2 dias é que já vou com *105.2mm*
?


----------



## Norther (28 Set 2013 às 16:27)

panda disse:


> Só  hoje ja registas-te *102.5mm*
> Eu hoje até ao momento registei *60.2mm* e no meteocovilha *63mm*
> Ou será *102.5mm* nos 2 dias?
> Eu nos 2 dias é que já vou com *105.2mm*
> ?





não, foi nos dois dias


----------



## Mjhb (28 Set 2013 às 16:58)

Boas tardes.

Por cá, a chuva deu uma aparição de meia hora, acompanhada por vento em rajadas.

Atual 17,0ºC, com 59,5mm (104,2mm ao longo do mês)!

Edit (17h03): Chove de novo, moderadamente.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Set 2013 às 19:17)

Depois de quase duas horas sem pinga, a chuva parece aproximar-se de novo, pelo menos vejo uma cortina a sul, a menos de 10km. Veremos.

Atual 16,0ºC, com 60,0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2013 às 21:23)

Boas,por aqui o resto da tarde já foi com boas abertas e já sem chuva,com 16.7ºC e algumas nuvens .

Dados de hoje 15.4ºC / 20.2ºC e 16.0mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Set 2013 às 21:33)

Já lembra o Outono! 

*Temperatura: 13.5ºC*


----------



## Mr. Neves (28 Set 2013 às 21:49)

Bom o radar do IPMA voltou a hibernar e por aqui a chuva miudinha tem caído sem parar, sendo por vezes mais robusta. Desde o início da tarde até às 18h sensivelmente, o vento não acalmou, ocorreram rajadas fortes, contudo e curiosamente o aviso amarelo de vento já tinha terminado. Sigo com 16.4ºc


----------



## ricardop120 (28 Set 2013 às 21:49)

boas 

por aqui o dia foi de chuvinha moderada, pontualmente forte, da parte da manha, de tarde já melhorou um pouco, aparecendo algumas abertas com alguns aguaceiros fracos, la consegui vindimar da parte da tarde... o vento soprou fraco, temporariamente moderado ao longo do dia. 

temperaturas: 

17.0ºC minima
23.6ºC máxima

atuais: 

céu muito nublado mas nao chove no momento, vento sopra fraco e sigo com 17.5ºC


----------



## panda (28 Set 2013 às 23:57)

Temperatura actual *15.2ºC*

 acumulada hoje *61.0mm*

 acumulada nestes dois dias *106.0mm*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Set 2013 às 10:52)

Por aqui este dia eleitoral começa com céu muito nublado e 14.9ºC.

Logo à noite a chuva deve regressar!


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2013 às 12:04)

Bons dias.

Por Viseu, a manhã está marcada por céu muito nublado, vento fraco e tempo ameno. Desde há uma meia hora para cá que chove fraco, nada acima de 0,5mm.

Ontem acumulei 61,2mm!

Atual 16,4ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2013 às 16:49)

Boas tardes.

Por Viseu, o dia segue nublado, e tem chovido fraco a moderado, a partir da hora de almoço. O vento está fraco a moderado, por vezes em rajadas, em especial do quadrante W.

Atual 16,7ºC, com 1,5mm.


----------



## Serrano (29 Set 2013 às 17:35)

15.8ºC no Sarzedo, com chuva fraca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2013 às 18:09)

Boas,por aqui ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros por duas vezes de noite de curta duração...eu ouvi,não estava a sonhar ,por aqui ainda se dorme de janela aberta ,mas no penico de IPMA não devia ter passado nada,só pela zona sul da cidade,o dia têm sido de céu muito nublado e sem sol ,só há bocado é que chuviscou durante algum tempo,dia calmo hoje e pouco vento,com 17.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.2ºC / 18.9ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Set 2013 às 19:01)

A chuva já parou, mas segue o céu nublado, mas agora há uma espécie de neblina à distância.

Atual 16,7°C, com 2,0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2013 às 19:31)

Muito nublado e vai chuviscando ,com 16.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2013 às 21:03)

A chuva fraca continua com 16.2ºC.


----------



## Z13 (29 Set 2013 às 21:30)

Por Bragança mais um aguaceiro...

O dia foi cinzento, com algumas pequenas abertas. A temperatura variou entre os *13,6ºC* e os *18,3ºC*.

Recolhi apenas *4,3mm*


----------



## panda (29 Set 2013 às 22:33)

Hoje o dia foi marcado por céu nublado e alguns chuviscos fracos 
 acumulada *2.2mm*
Actualmente chuviscos fracos e *16.2ºC*
Dados de hoje *14.9ºC* / *19.1ºC*


----------



## Albifriorento (29 Set 2013 às 22:36)

Praticamente sem vento, a chuva vai caindo aqui em CB.


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Set 2013 às 03:23)

Aproxima-se muita instabilidade, vai chovendo muito fraco, contudo já deve chover bem na vertente barlavento do Caramulo, isto pelo radar do ipma, porque pelo rain alarm não há chuva nenhuma por trás do Caramulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2013 às 08:07)

A cobertura do radar da AEMET já é fraca cá, portanto é normal que se confunda um pouco nas serras.


----------



## Mjhb (30 Set 2013 às 09:04)

Bom dia.

Por Viseu a chuva vai caindo fraca mas persistente, o vento é também ele fraco.
Ontem acunulei 5,0mm.


----------



## Z13 (30 Set 2013 às 10:08)

Por Bragança céu nublado, com algumas abertas e *17,6ºC*.

A mínima foi de *14,4ºC* e apenas registei *1mm* ao inicio da madrugada.

Esperemos pela tarde!


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Set 2013 às 13:50)

boas

por aqui a manha foi de chuva que cai fraca, pontualmente forte. 
não ha vento
agora continua a chuva fraca e devem estar uns 18ºC


----------



## Célia Salta (30 Set 2013 às 15:04)

Boas por aqui o dia esta enevoado e tem chovido
Gostava de saber a previsão do tempo para amanha e 4ºfeira para a esta zona


----------



## vitamos (30 Set 2013 às 15:07)

celia salta disse:


> Boas por aqui o dia esta enevoado e tem chovido
> Gostava de saber a previsão do tempo para amanha e 4ºfeira para a esta zona



Sensivelmente o mesmo que hoje... Pelo menos até quarta o tempo não mudará muito por essas bandas... (um contratempo para quem anda por exemplo na vindima...)


----------



## Célia Salta (30 Set 2013 às 15:09)

vitamos disse:


> Sensivelmente o mesmo que hoje... Pelo menos até quarta o tempo não mudará muito por essas bandas... (um contratempo para quem anda por exemplo na vindima...)



Obrigado pela informação


----------



## CptRena (30 Set 2013 às 15:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aproxima-se muita instabilidade, vai chovendo muito fraco, contudo já deve chover bem na vertente barlavento do Caramulo, isto pelo radar do ipma, porque pelo rain alarm não há chuva nenhuma por trás do Caramulo.





SpiderVV disse:


> A cobertura do radar da AEMET já é fraca cá, portanto é normal que se confunda um pouco nas serras.



Não diria que se confundem, apenas não conseguem ver através das paredes  Estando a montanha pelo meio, é normal que o que vier atrás, a menos que tenha uma altitude muito alta, não se veja. Como esta precipitação é na sua maioria estratiforme e com origem em nuvens baixas, o radar não a vê para além da montanha.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2013 às 15:35)

Boas tardes .

Por aqui a chuva desde a madrugada e manhã...têm sido sempre presente ,hora fraca...hora moderada já lá vão 4 dias sem se ver o sol ...também não há crise,podem ser outros tantos dias,fiquei farto dele no verão ,com 19.0ºC e a  vai caindo...até ao momento 12.3mm.

Já falta pouco para chegar aos 100.0mm este mês .


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Set 2013 às 15:49)

Boas, por aqui  bastante e tem sido constante 

*Temp. 20.9ºC
HR 98%
Pressão 1006 hPa
Vento nulo
Precipitação 13.7 mm*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2013 às 16:58)

Boas,por aqui é quase de noite ,chuvinha continua ,pelo radar vêm ai mais carga ,por esta hora a mesada já passa dos 100.0mm ,com 19.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2013 às 17:07)

A carga já chegou....certinha .


----------



## Mjhb (30 Set 2013 às 17:13)

Boas tardes.

Em Viseu a chuva vem marcando o passo à tarde, certa, ora fraca ora moderada com pingos grossos.
Temos também um dos primeiros dias de nevoeiro do mês.

Atual 19,0ºC, com 14,0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2013 às 17:41)

Neste momento chove torrencialmente ,a rua já nem se vê ,força camarada ,cá em baixo é que se bebe .


----------



## Paulo H (30 Set 2013 às 17:43)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Neste momento chove torrencialmente ,a rua já nem se vê ,força camarada ,cá em baixo é que se bebe .



Torrencialmente mesmo!! E tão certinha que ela cai, nem uma folha mexe! 
Parece um chuveiro autentico e as ruas alagadas quase até ao passeio!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2013 às 18:05)

Paulo H disse:


> Torrencialmente mesmo!! E tão certinha que ela cai, nem uma folha mexe!
> Parece um chuveiro autentico e as ruas alagadas quase até ao passeio!



Paulo H...voltou novamente há carga .


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Set 2013 às 18:10)

Aqui a chuva tem predominado, por agora segue fraca, mas no período das 13h 13:30 e das 15:40 às 16:15 choveu forte, não esquecendo alguns momentos de chuva moderada ao longo da manhã. A temperatura vai nos 19.9ºc e vento fraco. 

Entretanto parece que a zona de Castelo Branco se está a habilitar as uns flashs.


----------



## FRibeiro (30 Set 2013 às 18:10)

Ao que parece a estrada está alagada e cortada para os lados da Citroen e também do Mcdonalds (em Castelo Branco)! A confirmar....


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2013 às 18:38)

Só numa hora...choveu mais,do que tinha chovido desde as 0h até as 17h,só agora entre as 17/18h foram 18.0mm ,até ao momento 32.0mm,a chuva continua ,com 19.3ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Set 2013 às 18:57)

Por aqui dia cinzento mas com pouca chuva! Apenas pingou todo o dia... Agora começa a intensificar-se!

*Temp: 17.8ºC
HR: 65%
Pressão: 1009hpa
Vento: 16.9km/h S/SE
Base das núvens: 750m / 800m, nevoeiro acima desta cota.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2013 às 19:48)

Por aqui ainda não deixou de ,neste momento chove bem ,com 19.3ºC e até ao momento 34.0mm .

Dados de hoje 16.3ºC / 19.6ºC.

A total deste mês já nos 121.0mm.


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2013 às 19:53)

Um final de tarde algo chuvoso por aqui, mas o dia decorreu com pouca precipitação.
Por agora 18ºC e chuva fraca.







Vegetação ainda muito ressequida nestes dias do início da estação das chuvas. Com a aproximação do Outono a folhagem das árvores já não vai recuperar e não tardará a exibir os tons castanhos e dourados.


----------



## Névoa (30 Set 2013 às 20:00)

Dan, esta foto é de uma beleza assombrosa. Obrigada por a compartilhar aqui connosco!


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Set 2013 às 20:01)

boas

por aqui a tarde já foi de períodos de chuva moderada, pontualmente forte. 
o vento não apareceu por estas bandas hoje. 

temperaturas: 

16.3ºC minima
22.3ºC máxima

atualmente chove moderado, sem vento e sigo com 19.9ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2013 às 20:38)

*33,8mm* das 17h às 18h UTC em Zebreira.

Proença-a-Nova, P.Moitas, segue com *83mm* desde as 0h. E teve uma falha horário importante, entre as 15h e as 16h UTC, altura em que também deverá ter registado bastante precipitação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Set 2013 às 21:33)

Boas,chuva fraca e vento fraco.com 19.6ºC que está a ser a máxima de hoje.

Até agora 38.6mm.


----------



## panda (30 Set 2013 às 21:41)

Temperatura nos *19ºC*

 acumulada hoje até ao momento *23.2mm*


----------

